

Ask HNs: Colemak for mobile? - lakeeffect


======
lakeeffect
Anybody have a hack for Colemak on mobile. Iphone, Android, berry, windows...

~~~
daenney
I use SwiftKey on Android which comes with a Colemak layout.

